# What shade of blue for 64 dash?



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I was wondering if someone can help me. I'm restoring a 64 GTO. What SHADE of BLUE is correct for the paint in the recesses of the chromed ribbed plate in the lower tier of the dash on the 1964 GTO? Should it be light, medium, or dark blue?

Thanks! Dave


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's the same as the console paint between the chrome ribs: kind of a medium blue-gray. I would look for remnants of the original color and match it. you can apply it with a brush or spray (airbrush), and use a damp sponge over the top of the ribs to clean off the excess when the paint is still wet. Good luck.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

From the Paul Zazarine/Chuck Roberts Restoration Guide;

If your trim code is 215 the interior color is called Admiral Blue,

The upper instrument panel is sprayed with a 0% gloss and the part numbers are;
Dupont 4430-L, Ditzler DIA-12754 and Rinshed-Mason 64T21.

The interior is sprayed with a 60% gloss and the part numbers are;
DuPont 96221, Ditzler DL-12737 and Rinshed-Mason 63021.


If your trim code is 217 the interior color is called Carib Aqua,

The upper instrument panel is sprayed with a 0% gloss and the part numbers are;
Dupont 4429-L, Ditzler DIA-12753 and Rinshed-Mason 64T22.

The interior is sprayed with a 60% gloss and the part numbers are;
DuPont 9012-LH, Ditzler DH-12534 and Rinshed-Mason 62031.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

O5: I think he's asking about the color between the chrome ribs on the dash trim pieces that match the console. As far as I know, ALL '64's had a gray/blue color between the ribs on the dash and console chrome. '65 and '66, all cars had semigloss black between the ribs. At least I THINK that's what he's asking about!!!
Jeff


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Thanks..another question..*

Thanks geeteeohguy..you answered my question. One more though...what color were the stock 14 inch wheels that came with the 64 GTO? These are the wheels that had the dogdish hubcaps. I looked at a reference guide but it never mentioned the color..

Thank you
Dave


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Dave. I've seen them in semi=gloss black and body color. I like the way they look much better when they're painted body color. Not 100% sure if body color on the wheels is correct, though. I KNOW the semi gloss black is. I've always liked the look of the small dog dish hubcaps on plain-jane rims.....
Jeff


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just answered the question on my own about the wheels. When ordered with hubcaps, they were painted the body color. With special wheel covers added, they got painted black.
Dave


----------

